# ممكن معلومات عن ديجيتال Digital X-Ray



## glucose (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ممكن أي معلومات عن جهاز الأشعة السينية الرقمي؟
Digital X-Ray


----------



## مهندس بلال (22 مارس 2007)

أختي غلوكوز , لدي معلومات عن ديجيتال اكس راي و عن ديجيتال فلوروسكوبي ,و عندي كتالوج لجهاز طبي يستخدم هاتين التقنيتين و سأرسله لك حالا


----------



## glucose (23 مارس 2007)

والله ياريت يا أخ بلال لأني مستعجلة جداً عالتقرير وأريده للأحد القادم


----------



## glucose (23 مارس 2007)

والله ياريت يا أخ بلال لأني مستعجلة جداً عالتقرير وأريده للأحد القادم


----------



## eng_mohand (23 مارس 2007)

هي فين يا اخ بلال الملفات ياريت تقوم برفعها


----------



## Biomedical (24 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أعزائي الكرام ،

يمكن مشاهدة الملف المرفق عن نظام ال X-Ray العادي والرقمي (Digital) ومبدأ عملهم ، إضافة إلى مقارنة بين عدد من الشركات المصنعة في هذا المجال .

أتمنى أن تجدوا فيه الفائدة إن شاء الله .

تحياتي لكم جميعا .


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (24 مارس 2007)

افدك الله وشكرا لك


----------



## glucose (24 مارس 2007)

يسلموا أخ بيوميديكال بالفعل بتستاهل التميز


----------



## algreeeee7 (27 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي على المساعدة


----------



## صباح العارضي (21 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ليدي لين (25 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير لكل مساعيكم التي تبذلوها


----------



## issam1986n (23 فبراير 2009)

thanks a lot mr.biomedical


----------



## يحي صيد (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررر واصل بالتوفيق


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك من أعـماق قلبي Biomedical فأنت بحق متميز واسأل الله يجزيك عـنا خيرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ghaith_is (24 أبريل 2010)

:75:شكراً كتير على موضوع الأشعة السينية 
بإذن الله رح استفاد كتير
وفقك الله
وفر علي جهد
:75::75::75:


----------



## zeazo (8 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## فداء (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف مليون خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## e.berakdar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmadba (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور بيو ميد


----------



## emad180 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

شكررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (28 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## medoo20022 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

لله درك ما قصرت


----------



## ehab_fahmy (5 يناير 2012)

ممتاز ورائع


----------

